
Gamma ray bursts may exceed the speed of light and cause time-reversibility - new_guy
https://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.3847/1538-4357/ab3bdf
======
new_guy
Another source here: [https://bigthink.com/surprising-science/astrophysicists-
gamm...](https://bigthink.com/surprising-science/astrophysicists-gamma-ray-
jets-speed-of-light)

~~~
gus_massa
You are using as the title the subtitle of the bigthink article, not the title
of the research article that is the main URL.

The problem is that it's between misleading and totally wrong:

> _bursts of gamma rays may exceed the speed of light_

They exec the speed of light in the medium around the source, not the speed of
value in vacuum that is impossible. This is explained in the article but it's
too late. It's better to forget to put that in the title to get a nice
linkbait. More details:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cherenkov_radiation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cherenkov_radiation)

> _and cause time-reversibility._

It's just that when the wave goes from sub-luminal to super-luminal it creates
some signal, and when it goes from super-luminal to sub-luminal it creates
another signal, that looks like the other signal running backwards. It looks
impressive, but it is another linkbait.

